# For 2 HD TV's



## rcamburn (Jun 19, 2010)

To have two HDTV's, would I need one Hopper, and 1 Joey?

Currently I have a 722 & I zoom the picture in on TV2 for Letter Boxed Content.

I'm looking forward to having true HD on "TV2"

Thanks & have a great day!

Rick


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

That would do the job I'm pretty sure!

Kevin


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

That will do it. Just realize your monthly bill will go up $11. I chose to keep my 722 and buy a wireless HD transmitter which will pay for itself in 6 months. Works great.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

mdavej said:


> That will do it. Just realize your monthly bill will go up $11. I chose to keep my 722 and buy a wireless HD transmitter which will pay for itself in 6 months. Works great.


Which brand of wireless transmitter/rcvr did you go with? Thinking of doing the same.


----------

